# Small piece of plastic found in Natures Diet!



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

This is just a warning to check the trays of Natures Diet before you feed it to your dogs. I found a tiny piece of green plastic in the tray of 'Rabbit and Turkey' today. I have seen an odd tiny piece of something before but just binned it but today I picked it out and to my amazement it was soft plastic!
I rang natures Diet immediately and left a message. To their credit they rang back and said they would send me a prepaid envelope to return it to them after I gave them the batch number. But I was a little worried as they didn't seem concerned and didn't even apologise and I would have to wait for the result if their investigation. Weird I think I might look for something else to give them, no wonder they've not wanted to eat it god knows what's in it. I'm worried now you think you are doing your best for your babies too!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I stopped using their products when i noticed their Puppy/Junior had a mix of cooked and uncooked rice in... they said it wouldn't do any harm and insisted if i wasn't happy i return to my supplier - no apology either.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the warning you two. Our older Lab is on Nature Diet. I think I'll switch him to the one Dex is on, Forthglade complete wet.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Not so good that you found a bit of plastic I agree....but I do use ND for mine and never had any problems with it for many many years of using it.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been using it for seven months since Denzil was diagnosed but I have had to take two trays back to PAH due to them absolutely stinking and the boys wouldn't touch it and they gave me a refund and said they would check them more thoroughly. I've also had to throw a couple of trays away because even though refrigerated they didn't smell very good and my boys won't touch anything that smells funny and I don't blame them either but I just put it down to being fresh and being stored near lights in the store. What worried me is that I had no apology and the woman didn't seem in the least concerned. All I wanted to do is warn fellow users to check the food thoroughly before you use it NOT just to stop using it if you are happy with it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Not so good that you found a bit of plastic I agree....but I do use ND for mine and never had any problems with it for many many years of using it.


Yeah I've used it on and off for about four years and never had any problems.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

There was a big issue with ND a while back whereby the lids kept blowing. I recall that several people complained but were ignored.

However they seem to have fixed that which is great. But what worries me is this business with 'uncooked' rice - I am really not happy about that...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> There was a big issue with ND a while back whereby the lids kept blowing. I recall that several people complained but were ignored.
> 
> However they seem to have fixed that which is great. But what worries me is this business with 'uncooked' rice - I am really not happy about that...


As I said I've never had any problems so I've not had to contact them before. As far as wet foods go I do prefer ND to most, including even Lukullus. Largely because of texture..! I can't think of a food with the same type of consistency. I don't think I've ever had to contact a company apart from Applaws who were horrific to deal with.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm definitely changing now I'm tired of wasting money throwing away and when they're not bothered when bits of plastic are in their foods then it makes you wonder what they are putting in it! I'm going to look at wainwrights and Applaws also I'm getting a free sample of Eden to try but I'll do that after I've got the boys settled on a new wet food. As I said I've seen something in it before but just thought it was the ingredients. The uncooked rice bothers me too.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Changed my boys to Wainwrights now trying the grain free my boys love it! I was in the pet store yesterday and told the assistant Id had to throw the ND away. She was going to complain to them for me but I said I'd done it, she said they've complained to ND about the amount if refunds due to problems with the packs and food that is off or blown packs but they won't accept responsibility and constantly blame the retailer for poor storage. She said that she hoped they would take notice now a customer had complained directly! She said that as people buy loads if it and are not bothered about the smell of it or having to return it to the store they refuse to do anything about it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I feed Nature Diet and think you should follow up your phone call with an emailing highlighting your concerns as youve written them here. 

I had a problem with some blown lids and ND sent us a whole new box of 18 trays!

I was very impressed with there customer service and this was only 2-3 months ago. 

Hope your dog gets on well with Wainwrights - I would just keep an eye on th ecolour of the food as I found with Wainwrights trays the colour from one batch to another changed alot 

I think my favourite wet food for Millie is Natures Menu cans - never had a problem with them.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I too found some plastic in a turkey and rabbit tray, they are sending me a prepaid envelope to send it back.


----------



## JonnyN (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely gutted 

Just found a small round white bit of plastic in one of Teddy's nature diet packs today. Looks like the leftover bit of a hole punched paper but in plastic form.

Teddy gets on really well with ND and we manage to get it really well priced (£13 for a pack of 18) and now I'm starting to lose confidence with all this talk of foreign objects found and gone off packets.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I once found some blue plastic rubber that looked like a piece of blue rubber glove. I sent it to naturediet and voiced my concerns over not using it anymore and the safety.

I got one tray sent to me as gesture.. gee thanks!

I do still use ND but not as much as i used to.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes that's what they've done with me I returned it to them but I've taken photos of it! Can't believe that you've found it the same time I did. You'd think they'd be concerned wouldn't you?
The white plastic as well is very scarey because if it was small amounts you wouldn't be able to differentiate between that and the rice. Something needs doing about this, if it were human food there would be uproar!
I know what you mean about Wainwrights but I also found ND to be discoloured and it stunk something awful.
I'm really angry about this though especially with what Denzil's been through the last thing he needs is to be made ill with the junk their putting in the food. I might email them and if you don't mind I will quote the posts on here and see what happens? I want more than a replacement I want assurances that they'll clean their act up is there any body they can be reported to?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Catseyes when did you find the plastic/rubber in yours because that sounds like the same thing as I found but this was green?


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Catseyes when did you find the plastic/rubber in yours because that sounds like the same thing as I found but this was green?


Hiya it might have been the same type of thing mine was a blue green piece, i emailed them and sent photos before sending them the rubber.

I have checked my emails from them and it was last august it happened to me.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i always check before i feed it to the dogs, i use to feed forthglade but found blue plastic pieces in it when i was mashing it for the dogs, i emailed forthglade to tell them what i found, never had a reply so never fed that food again, never had a problem with naturediet so far.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

To be honest you shouldn't have to check your prepared dog food for foreign objects before you give it to them! We pay enough for the stuff don't we? I received a letter back from Natures Diet today this is what it says: 

Thank you for returning the item to us for further investigation.
We can confirm that the item is a piece of plastic; of which is not a material we use within our production line and has originated from the meat processors.

Legislation was brought in by DEFRA stating all meat products had to be transported in meat bins to prevent cross contamination and spillage. Therefore I believe this to be a piece of a meat bin, which has fallen into our product during transit, or at the meat processing factory and this has resulted in the object being mixed in with our raw materials.

I have spoken to all parties responsible and have asked that their quality checks and screening tests are more diligent in future and that meat bins are checked regularly for wear and tear.
Please find enclosed 2 packets of Natures Diets Rabbit and Turkey to recompense you. We hope you can accept our apologies for this incident and can assure you we have taken this concern very seriously. If you have any future concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Well at least they have got back to me and apologised but I won't be using their food again! God knows what state their meat bins are in to be breaking bits of in the meat or worse what star the meat is in that they don't notice bits of bin breaking off yuk!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> As I said I've never had any problems so I've not had to contact them before. As far as wet foods go I do prefer ND to most, including even Lukullus. Largely because of texture..! I can't think of a food with the same type of consistency. I don't think I've ever had to contact a company apart from Applaws who were horrific to deal with.


I hate the texture of ND. I would love to feed it as I can buy it locally at a reasonable price but the first case I got was disgusting, totally off and stinking. I still tried it again but the dogs did not like it and it upset them. I use WW or natures harvest. I did have a bad case from Pets at Home but even though I did not return it or have a receipt to take in they replaced the whole case.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I think you are being abit unfair to Naturediet, ok you have found a foreign object in your dogs food, unacceptable I agree, these things happen though, i imagine there is alsorts that ends up in kibble and you would never know, Naturediet have investigated your problem and give you a couple free trays, I dont think what you found is the end of the world really.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

stusawop said:


> Similar occurrence in 2011
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


Well no big deal is it? I wont be stop using it because of some piece of plastic bag I can see and therefore remove. I remember someone here posting that they found some metal in a wainwrights tray which obviously is a cause for concern.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've fed nature diet for years! my eldest is 13 and its done him no harm,
gotta laugh really when you think what goes into the food that you don't see NOR know about!!
At least you saw it!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I found a piece of string in a bag of Arden Grange kibble once, they give me a free bag of food because of it. It can happen to any food, no big deal really.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

For your information it wasn't a piece of plastic bag it was a piece of hard plastic! I'm astonished that you don't care I bet you wouldn't be so complacent if it was in your food? No wonder our dogs are getting all sorts of skin conditions and cancers if they're being fed this rubbish and people don't give a damn. Well I love my boys and I do give a damn thanks. My boys battling meningitis the last I want is him having to be operated on for a foreign body in his gut.
I'm stunned !


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Everyone one of us loves our dogs thats why are here!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> For your information it wasn't a piece of plastic bag it was a piece of hard plastic! I'm astonished that you don't care I bet you wouldn't be so complacent if it was in your food? No wonder our dogs are getting all sorts of skin conditions and cancers if they're being fed this rubbish and people don't give a damn. Well I love my boys and I do give a damn thanks. My boys battling meningitis the last I want is him having to be operated on for a foreign body in his gut.
> I'm stunned !


Be Stunned luv!
Bakers and wagg ar rubbish! These are what cause your skin problems!, OK it should not be there but you really need to see what goes into pet food !
And don't ever say I don't care about my dogs NOR that I don't give a damd!!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to point out that it's not just Naturediet (as this seems as bit of an "anti-Naturediet" thread....... I've found something in both Natures Harvest and Wainwrights before. Both companies apologized and looked into the matter and I was satisfied with their responses.

I have regularly used Naturediet and have had no problems. My dog does better on this food than any other. Just bought a bulk order, in fact.

I can understand the OP's concern at what she has experienced, but sometimes things do go wrong and it's not just with Naturediet. Naturediet is one of the most popular wet foods, but obviously when people have problems, it is highlighted on the Internet, so can get out of context.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I used Natures Diet when my Millie was a puppy she didn't like it back then she threw it all up.

Never used it again until recently when I decided to get the chicken flavour one it smells wonderfull! Its the first wet food I have smelled were you can smell the flavour and has a decent portion of meat.

Lucky for me I use a falk to dish out the food for Millie so if I do find anything I can pick it out. So far no upset tummies and no foriegn objects.

The trouble is most packaged food is factory made so you do need to be a little bit cautious its not right the objects end up in the food. I actually found more foriegn objects in my school dinners then I have in dog food.

Centre peice being a screw nail!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

If it had been a one off or rare occurance then you can give the benefit of the doubt but it isn't and I'm not just blaming Natures diet but I'm more shocked that we just accept it. To give natures diet their due the bothered to write back to me and vowed to do something about it. It's just that we all go on about what rubbish is put into kibble and in ten years I've never found foreign objects in Royal cannin ( probably wouldn't be able to it would be frazzeled) but it acceptable in wet food! 
As I said this wasn't a one off and even my pet store has complained to them but they always blame someone else. The pet stores fails for gone off or blown trays, the manufacturer or meat processors for foreign objects. What are their quality control actually doing? 
I just wanted to make people aware but unfortunately it's acceptable.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Found 2 small 'hard black bits' in a scoop of naturediet fish, god knows how many more I will find. Lookslike this problem is pretty widespread. I am starting to share yorkiemorkiemums annoyance!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear! Please ring them and tell them what you've found and tell them I've just had to contact them about plastic. The more we draw their attention to it the better. I've had to use one if the trays they sent me as the Wainwrights stuff has made my old Yorkie poorly, it's too rich for him. Which is my fault not the food it does state ages 1-7 on it. But ice checked every tiny speck in it to be on the safe side, I just worry about what's in this stuff?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Found 2 small 'hard black bits' in a scoop of naturediet fish, god knows how many more I will find. Lookslike this problem is pretty widespread. I am starting to share yorkiemorkiemums annoyance!


They could be pieces of fish skin, actually.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

I've found very sharp shards of white pieces in Turkey and rabbit before, I don't know if they're bone or plastic. It is the only food that my dog has good stools on however lately it always smells rancid and he refuses to eat it so on grain free ww ATM but now he is getting loose stools again. Finding it impossible to find somthing that doesn't upset his stomach but is also fresh and good quality


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I'm the same with Sammy and Denzil. They can smell it a and it doesn't smell right they won't eat it. Let's face it if your dog picked up black hard rubbish in the street you wouldn't let them eat it would you? So why should we pay for it? We might as well take them to the rubbish tip and say enjoy! My Sammy is having problems with Wainrights now, although in eight trays I haven't had one that's had anything weird in it or smelled off but the colour looks a bit dark. I feel the peas in it don't agree.
I do wonder if people would make excuses if it was Pedigree Chum or the like?
They'd be down on it like a ton of bricks.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

To be fair im not sure if the black bits are fish skin as Henry pointed out. I can chop them with a knife. 

You could try the german brands from zooplus? I might try them in the future.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> To be fair im not sure if the black bits are fish skin as Henry pointed out. I can chop them with a knife.
> 
> You could try the german brands from zooplus? I might try them in the future.


I think there's a good chance they are, I've seen black bits in the Fish one before and think they were fish skin, which goes black and hard when cooked.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Took Sammy to the vets today he has a temp and a really poorly tummy, he won't eat at all now. I asked if could have been the natures diet that caused it? Either there was something else I haven't seen or it was off as both dogs refused to eat it the vet said she thought he would have passed through him but there is a chance he could have something in there causing this. He's had two injections a pain killer and something to settle his tummy. We have to take him back in the morning! I hope he improves?
What is the German stuff on Zooplus?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Took Sammy to the vets today he has a temp and a really poorly tummy, he won't eat at all now. I asked if could have been the natures diet that caused it? Either there was something else I haven't seen or it was off as both dogs refused to eat it the vet said she thought he would have passed through him but there is a chance he could have something in there causing this. He's had two injections a pain killer and something to settle his tummy. We have to take him back in the morning! I hope he improves?
> What is the German stuff on Zooplus?


Theres good wet foods on zooplus. Rinti,Rocco,Lukullus and a few others


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like Sammy might have had a bought of pancreatitis! Apparently there's to much stuff put in the wet food for Sammy to cope with. Looks like we are back to the boiled chicken and kibble! Apparently if it ain't broke don't fix it regardless of opinion on what food is best my doggy knows best!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> For your information it wasn't a piece of plastic bag it was a piece of hard plastic! I'm astonished that you don't care I bet you wouldn't be so complacent if it was in your food? No wonder our dogs are getting all sorts of skin conditions and cancers if they're being fed this rubbish and people don't give a damn. Well I love my boys and I do give a damn thanks. My boys battling meningitis the last I want is him having to be operated on for a foreign body in his gut.
> I'm stunned !


I care alot about my dog thank you very much - How can you say people who have taken the time and effort to respond with their experiences with ND dont care because they feed a food you think is 'rubbish' :nonod: 

With ANY commercial food their is a risk of such an incident occuring.

I always make sure I mash Millies food (Wheter it Symply / NatureDiet or Natures Menu) with a fork prior to feeding her.

If you have suddenly changed from one food to another a a result of finding this piece of plastic this is enough to cause illness/ upset in some dogs.

I hope your dog recovers quickly.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree partly, but its seems its not just the odd incident of this, its happening alot, its happened before and they havnt sorted it, also I find their customer servicle very unhelpful.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I agree partly, but its seems its not just the odd incident of this, its happening alot, its happened before and they havnt sorted it, also I find their customer servicle very unhelpful.


I've stuck with ND through all the packaging issues, etc, but I, too, have now had an experience of finding plastic in a tray.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I cannot understand your attitude to be honest Milliepoochee . The amount of people on here saying they have found foreign bodies in Natures diet and your taking this attitude with me. I have had a discussion with my vet today and shown her your comment. She said a dog can get an upset stomach through changing food but if a dog swallows a foreign body it is far more dangerous! They have advised me to stay away from Natures diet for the time being and the store have complained. The vets say I am right in my complaint and should alert others if I have the facilities todo so. They will also make owners, who they know use it, aware if the current problems. 
This is not a vendetta against Natures Diet in any shape or form and I would alert people if I found such rubbish in any food. My boys refuse it now and I'm giving them boiled chicken with their kibble but Denzil will have a top up of Wainwrights as he likes it (grain free).
Thank you to everyone who has posted and PM me in support maybe if enough of us take a stand they might tighten things up. I must say I agree with the last post who said the customer services at ND weren't very good. Although I did receive the letter, when I rang I realised by the ladies reaction that this wasn't an isolated incident as she didn't seem in the least bothered by it!
Each to their own as they say but if I hadn't said something and someone had posted that their dog was very ill or had had to have surgery due to something in ND then I wouldn't have felt terrible!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Got 2 free trays off Naturediet, they said the small bit of plastic bag is from the bag the meat bins are lined with, which is a DEFRA regulation to prevent cross contamination of the meat. They said there is detection units in place to stop metal but not plastic from entering the food. However she said the operational manager has been told about the incident and has brought in processes to stop it happening in the future.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

That's exactly nearly word for word what I was told! I even received the two trays as well! To be honest it seems to be a similar batch doesn't it. As I said earlier I wouldn't like to see the state of the meat or meat bins if bits are dropping off would you? Also before I get irate comments on here from the 'Natures Diet Fan Club' I don't think its a problem particular to Natures Diet either.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> That's exactly nearly word for word what I was told! I even received the two trays as well! To be honest it seems to be a similar batch doesn't it. As I said earlier I wouldn't like to see the state of the meat or meat bins if bits are dropping off would you? Also before I get irate comments on here from the 'Natures Diet Fan Club' I don't think its a problem particular to Natures Diet either.


Have to say, I'm torn with this issue....... annoyed at what's happened to some people with their ND and fell victim to it yesterday myself, but Henry does so well on it. It's the best wet food for him, so I'm finding myself not knowing what to do for the best.

Having said that, I've also had issues in the past with other brands. I know there is a principle here, but it comes to the point where you have to decide what's best for your dog, whether that's to continue to feed the food and hope nothing else occurs, or jump ship and try and find something else that suits as well. Must say, though, that I've tried many other wet foods and nothing has suited him as well as the ND, so like I said, I'm a bit torn as to what to do.

Just to add, I'm currently working towards to feeding more raw food, so may end up not using as much wet food in the end anyway.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a hard decision isn't it? I gave Denzil some ND today as Sammy is still on the boiled chicken only and my god he does Stink!! Sammy is doing great on just boiled chicken for the minute so I think I will have to try something hypoallergenic for them both. I've checked out the Rocco food and the sensible looks perfect, so thanks for recommending that. Apparently there's no pork used or peas or bone marrow or meat of unknown origin 100% chicken and potato which my boys love so it looks like that's the way forward for us at the moment but after having this fright about the plastic I just can't take the risk.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Looks like Sammy might have had a bought of pancreatitis! Apparently there's to much stuff put in the wet food for Sammy to cope with. Looks like we are back to the boiled chicken and kibble! Apparently if it ain't broke don't fix it regardless of opinion on what food is best my doggy knows best!


Has your dog been on steroids (saw you mention meningitis)? If so, corticosteroids put dogs at an increased risk of pancreatitis, it's nothing to do with diet. That's something your vet should warn you about. My golden got it when being raw fed and I still raw feed him. Steroids make them more prone to it.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughter feeds her dogs on tripe and biscuits so she can clearly see if there are any unwanted extra and non nutritional bits in it. She mixes it with her hands....so no sharp plastic bits here.

She opened a bag of the mixer biscuit recently and pulled out a mummified black rodent the size of a large rat.

She got a bit of a shock and bits of it fell apart when she pulled it from the bag. Mummified rat creature was complete with rodent teeth but as she picked it up, bits of it fell off and dropped into the bag.

She took the bag back to the suppliers and they gave her a fresh bag. Daughter wrote to the company saying how she had found the remains of this animal etc and how she was not best pleased so felt they should see for themselves. She sent the creature wrapped in a plastic bag for them to inspect.

Company were so kind....they sent her a postal order for £10 and a pack of small dog chews and said it wasn't there problem cos they never get contamination in their product.

The biscuits she had as a replacement had bits of paper and card board in it.....the bag is made of plastic so no reason for any paper etc.

These companies don't care at all, they tell lies and are out to make money.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> My daughter feeds her dogs on tripe and biscuits so she can clearly see if there are any unwanted extra and non nutritional bits in it. She mixes it with her hands....so no sharp plastic bits here.
> 
> She opened a bag of the mixer biscuit recently and pulled out a mummified black rodent the size of a large rat.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

PennyGSD said:


>


lol. I think when my daughter put her hand in the bag she said more lik

[email protected]$% several times.lol


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

lilythepink said:


> My daughter feeds her dogs on tripe and biscuits so she can clearly see if there are any unwanted extra and non nutritional bits in it. She mixes it with her hands....so no sharp plastic bits here.
> 
> She opened a bag of the mixer biscuit recently and pulled out a mummified black rodent the size of a large rat.
> 
> ...


what brand of food was it?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

No Sammy hasn't had steroids ever in his life he is remarkable healthy but he seems to react to anything and everything. He had the kennel cough vaccine for the first time last year and he got a uri with it! Denzil our Morkie is the one recovering from Meningitis and he's got the constitution of an ox! Although he was given two lots of stomach medicine when he was on the higher doses if steroid, the hospital definitely knew their stuff in that department the only thing that made him ill was 'Science Plan' food they gave him whilst on Chemo. It's funny isn't it we spend weeks changing over food and when they go in there they just give them a totally different food all at once? I can't knock them though they've certainly saved his life. They gave him everything he should have and more but it's Denzil's behaviour that changes with his food. I noticed that when I gave him just boiled chicken with his kibble he is much calmer but when I gave the pate with the kibble he never seems satisfied and doesn't know what to do with himself. Sammy's behaviour too is different now he is just on boiled chicken and a tiny bit of kibble he is less bothered about other dogs and yesterday a bull mastiff walked up to him, off the lead, normally he would freak our but he just gave a little woof and ignored it! Strange.
Even stranger is the rodent your daughter found ! Your right they're just not bothered because we just keep buying it and the controls are so few they just pass the buck my father used to work in the factory that made Chappie many many years ago when we first came back over here and he said if our dog was starving he wouldn't give it that stuff and he left because he said his conscience would allow him to be involved in making it. He also used to say its a good job we didn't know what went in these factories or we'd starve to death ourselves! Lol


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

My dog is on Naturediet and recently has had a bad stomach, i have been finding loads of undigested rice in her poo and uncooked rice in her Naturediet Turkey and rabbit food


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Got a response from Naturediet, apparently their supplier included brown rice in with the white rice they purchase. Instead of not using it they thought they would add it to the food anyway, they admitted knowing that their unique cooking process would not effectively cook the brown rice! My dog now has an upset stomach. To top it all I was asked to contact the shop I bought it from for a replacement. I cannot wait to switch my dogs food from this $#@/ company. :mad5:


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Got a response from Naturediet, apparently their supplier included brown rice in with the white rice they purchase. Instead of not using it they thought they would add it to the food anyway, they admitted knowing that their unique cooking process would not effectively cook the brown rice!


If they've admitted culpability, I'd be looking for a bit more compensation than a replacement pack. Imagine if you'd ended up with a vet's bill?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

PennyGSD said:


> If they've admitted culpability, I'd be looking for a bit more compensation than a replacement pack. Imagine if you'd ended up with a vet's bill?


Well i have complained about them saying tell Zooplus to deal with it. I will be switching from this food ASAP. Naturediet are an absolute joke of a company! Who can i complain too?


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

If it was me, I'd explain that I'm not happy about their response and lack of compensation, and ask them what their internal procedure is for escalating complaints _as you'd prefer not to have to take it to Trading Standards and force a recall._

In the old days, you used to ask to speak to the manager, but I don't know if that applies with complaining by email.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

PennyGSD said:


> If it was me, I'd explain that I'm not happy about their response and lack of compensation, and ask them what their internal procedure is for escalating complaints _as you'd prefer not to have to take it to Trading Standards and force a recall._
> 
> In the old days, you used to ask to speak to the manager, but I don't know if that applies with complaining by email.


Iv complained to Norfolk trading standards! i told them of various problems people are having with the food.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

We ended up with a bill for £99 after I had the issues and all I got was two more trays of the rubbish! I think we should all write to them as one and say we want more from them than the brush off we are getting my poor Sammy ended up with really poorly tummy. It was that bad he had a temp and my Morky was passing bits of coloured plastic. I stopped posting about it because some people thought it was ok!!! My vet is disgusted and has advised me to quit using it and stay with the boiled chicken and royal Canin.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> We ended up with a bill for £99 after I had the issues and all I got was two more trays of the rubbish! I think we should all write to them as one and say we want more from them than the brush off we are getting my poor Sammy ended up with really poorly tummy. It was that bad he had a temp and my Morky was passing bits of coloured plastic. I stopped posting about it because some people thought it was ok!!! My vet is disgusted and has advised me to quit using it and stay with the boiled chicken and royal Canin.


Your dog was passing plastic? Oh dear, that's awful. I've been a ND feeder for years, but this is getting beyond a joke now.

How long did it go on for?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It has taken a full week before he stopped my other dog Sammy couldn't handle it and it really hurt him, the vet said the uncooked rice made him worse and gave him the symptoms of pancreatitis! I was really worried especially with my Morkie having meningitis he is already very very poorly. I've taken them off all that food now I can't afford to risk their health like that. Lycky Denzil has the constitution of an Ox! 
If trading standards need anything please tell them to contact me or I will contact them if need be. What worries me is what other short cuts or they doing in the hope we won't find out it really is scary! Maybe 'Watchdog' pardon the pun!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Google Royal Canin, Sleeping Lion had an email from them recently saying their food contains BHT/BHA, known carcinogenics.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Please don't feed royal cannin its probably one of the worse foods out their on the market. Your basically paying chicken and horse feed which is very cheap to produce considering what they charge for the price. 

A little research into nutrition goes a long way to help your dogs.


I'm sorry you have had such an ordeal with this product but their is far better out there such as Lilly's kitchen for example which is a highly reputable dog food. Would hardly cost anything to feed two small dogs on a good quality feed :>

Hope you have better luck ^^


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

My 3 year old boy has had ongoing stomach problems since Xmas. He's been stable on fish & rice for 3 weeks now and was looking to introduce some natures diet fish wet food- but these reports are rather worrying! 

What wet food might I try instead? Any recommendations- he is quite possibly allergic to chicken. He is prone to colitis


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Dubuss said:


> My 3 year old boy has had ongoing stomach problems since Xmas. He's been stable on fish & rice for 3 weeks now and was looking to introduce some natures diet fish wet food- but these reports are rather worrying!
> 
> What wet food might I try instead? Any recommendations- he is quite possibly allergic to chicken. He is prone to colitis


There are some good ones on zooplus lukullus and rocco.
Pets at home wainwrights trays are good as are the fishmonger trays which i only tend to get when theyre on offer but zelda loves them.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I know about Royal Canin twelve months ago when Denzil became ill I did a lot of research on dog foods and I wrote to Royal Canin about their use of grape extract and beet pulp and I have tried to get my boys off it but they won't eat Eden or Simpsons kibble. 
I wouldn't give a dog with Colitis Wainwrights there are too many peas in it my boys can't stand the stuff I have seven trays in a box in my shed unopened.
I have looked at luccolus and Roccos and the Roccos looks best but my boys are doing great with the boiled chicken. The problem I have with a lot of wet foods is that they either have rice or peas and Sammy can't tolerate either of them!::confused1:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

How about raw?


----------



## Laelaps (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi all!

I had to register here just to add my 2 cents. 

I have been feeding Naturediet for years now, but I have been finding small pieces of plastic with alarming frequency. I stupidly wrote it off as being some anomaly in processing, but I've done that too many time. It is no longer anomalous if it is regular.
I'm in the process of writing an email to them...but judging from other people's experiences they just don't care!

Is there no other way to take this higher? If it was human food there would be an absolute scandal if this was allowed to continue. I'm fuming about it because I spend a lot of money on this food thinking it is great for my dogs...and of course I had been buying in bulk, so I must still have close to 100 packs left.

If anyone has any idea how to escalate our concerns I'd love to hear. This should not be allowed to continue.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Well with enough feedback through the web, they may actually get their act together

https://www.facebook.com/NDpetfoodsLtd


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> If it had been a one off or rare occurance then you can give the benefit of the doubt but it isn't and I'm not just blaming Natures diet but I'm more shocked that we just accept it. To give natures diet their due the bothered to write back to me and vowed to do something about it. It's just that we all go on about what rubbish is put into kibble and in ten years I've never found foreign objects in Royal cannin ( probably wouldn't be able to it would be frazzeled) but it acceptable in wet food!
> As I said this wasn't a one off and even my pet store has complained to them but they always blame someone else. The pet stores fails for gone off or blown trays, the manufacturer or meat processors for foreign objects. What are their quality control actually doing?
> I just wanted to make people aware but unfortunately it's acceptable.


How about BHT? That's one of the preservatives Royal Canin use, and is a known carcinogen. Ok, so it's not a piece of plastic, but for an expensive food endorsed by vets, is it acceptable to include cancer causing ingredients?

The only real way to ensure no foreign objects, or nasty ingredients are in your food, are to source and do your own diet. Not everyone has the capacity or time to do that however, so have to opt for the commercial equivalents, and *trust* that the company they are buying from do their best to ensure no foriegn objects are allowed to get into their foods. But with the best will in the world, stuff always gets through, just look at the human food chain with frogs in salad and spiders on bananas, and yet most people still buy these products on a regular basis.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

The problem here is not necessarily that on one occasion plastic was found it is the fact that 1: plastic has been found by numerous people on numerous occasions. 2: That uncooked rice is being used which is very harmful. 3: That Natures diet whilst making excuses never take responsibility themselves. 4: I have asked the Animal hospital about Royal Canin and contacted Royal Canin and tried to get my boys off it and still am so please don't throw that at me please? The animal hospital say there is disputing evidence about the carcinogenic debate about said ingredients.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

By the way my boys have the breed specific and the only dodgy thing I don't like is the grape extract and beetbulp but the beetpulp is in loads of kibble. I would be grateful for kibble help I'm putting my boys on Rocco chicken and potato from next week but my Yorkie would love to stay on boiled chicken with a bit of Royal Canin Yorkie but I'm determined to get them off it!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I got 2 free boxes of Naturediet for my trouble. Im donating the effected boxes to rescue with a note explaining about the part cooked brown rice.

Thinking of switching to homecooked with www.balanceit.com


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I got 2 free boxes of Naturediet for my trouble. Im donating the effected boxes to rescue with a note explaining about the part cooked brown rice.
> 
> Thinking of switching to homecooked with www.balanceit.com


Why give the affected/damaged boxes to a rescue - don't the dogs there have enough problems without potentially suffering upset tummies?! Sorry if that sounds harsh, just curious.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with you the best place for that stuff is the bin! Those poor things have enough problems with being made ill but to be honest I would hope they would see the note and bin the stuff themselves! Tried the wet food Rocco recommended by someone on here and so far so good! Zooplus also sent me some 100% additive free chicken breast strips to try free but OMG my boys went crazy for it. Sammy sat near their food cupboard for ten minutes wanting another piece! Only problem with them is they smell of roast chicken crips and have the same effect, you can smell it on the boys twenty four hours later! Yuk


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Why give the affected/damaged boxes to a rescue - don't the dogs there have enough problems without potentially suffering upset tummies?! Sorry if that sounds harsh, just curious.


My dog was just pooing the rice out undigested, i dont think it will do any harm.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

My vet said that the uncooked rice would give them stomach cramps which can give them a temp and make them feel yuk more likely with smaller dogs such as mine. To be honest I'm beginning to think that they're all as bad as each other and non of them care, even if they brag about the quality if the ingredients, about what ends up in our dogs food. I've been trying a can food called Rocco and I've found bits of what looks like grass in it! God knows what's in kibble? Bits of tractor, old chairs, plaster from old house! Lol


----------



## ckcmolly (Jun 28, 2011)

This may be an old thread but thought I would add my experience?
We have three cavalier king charles. Nigel our Tri had problems after eating, panting, pacing around? Eventually we changed all three to Naturediet and to be honest we have never looked back?
On one occasion I opened a tray and found a piece of plastic? I immediately emailed them and had a nice email back asking me to post off the plastic in a pre paid envelope they would send me. Which I did. 
I then received an email saying they had thoroughly investigated and had contacted the source etc., and they were looking into their processes. Would I accept a box of Naturediet as compensation.
A few weeks later I found more!! it always seemed to be in the Rabit and Chicken? each time I emailed them a photo of the object..had a brilliant response! yet another free box of ND.
This happened on about 3 occasions. In the end we found a very big jagged piece and I phoned them up and said it was totally unacceptable!!
Trouble is they are doing so well on it? and I dont really want to change them. We do chop it all up and I have a good look to make sure there isnt anything that shouldnt be in there? but it is a worry.
We also opened a Lamb one which smelt awful?
What else is there that we could try with them? We tried the Naturo from Tesco which 2 out of 3 loved but one wouldnt touch it?
I want to keep them on wet food but something REALLY healthy and no wheat?


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Wainwrights grain free? Forthglade?

Mind you, you need to check the seals carefully on these trays as I've had a few dodgy ones. But Pets At Home swapped 3 loose seal trays for a whole box in return.

Pain having to traipse back to the shop all the time. I've come to the conclusion that trays are very difficult to seal consistently. But so far I'm yet to find any nasties in the Wainwrights, and my dogs go mad for them.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

PennyGSD said:


> Wainwrights grain free? Forthglade?
> 
> Mind you, you need to check the seals carefully on these trays as I've had a few dodgy ones. But Pets At Home swapped 3 loose seal trays for a whole box in return.
> 
> Pain having to traipse back to the shop all the time. I've come to the conclusion that trays are very difficult to seal consistently. But so far I'm yet to find any nasties in the Wainwrights, and my dogs go mad for them.


Agreed - I've had mouldy trays with Wainwrights and Natures Harvest - it's not just Naturediet.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

That's exactly the same letter we all get! They make you think that they have only just found this problem and have solved it but then it happens again and again! I've just had a pleasant surprise Zooplus have just emailed me to say they are refunding me the cost of the Rocco which had the bits of grass in it! I've told them about what were finding in wet food and asked them if it's possible that they can put pressure on these firms to clean their act up?
Back to natures diet though it does seem that the plastic problem has been with the Chicken and Duck but the Sensitive one stinks of rotting flesh, disgusting! My boys are like, what the hell are you giving us, no way are we eating that stuff! I think I might write to natures diet and tell them of all the complaints on the forum and that their standard letter has been found out. Someone needs to do something this is unacceptable!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Haven't been through it myself at the moment but FEDIAF Guide to Good Practice for the Manufacture of Pet Food may be of interest.

Couple of potentially useful informational sites are 

Pet Food Manufacturers' Association (PFMA)
European Pet Food Industry Federation (FEDIAF)

Both are lobbying groups which want to "self regulate" rather than have legislation enforced upon them.. Time for them to "regulate" at a guess


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Many thanks for that! I will see what I can do. If anyone wants me to put their name on or experiences in a letter to these people PM me.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't believe it, am I speaking too soon? Have I found a food my dogs love with no foreign bodies in it? I may have, Applaws small tins of chicken, rice and Chicken broth. I have given the boys two tins now and I was aghast that the contents looked actually like chicken breast with white cooked rice and it smelled beautiful. My boys loved it! Denzil was a little wary of it, given the rubbish I've given them lately. But OMG this morning when I gave his breakfast he nearly ate my fingers. Even my fussy Yorkie loves it, fingers crossed people.
I'm now looking at a new kibble called 'Gentle' the company seem to have a conscience and they said they will send me a sample to see if the boys liked it and have also said they are looking at producing a skin treatment that might help Denzil, if I ask our vet of course.
I offered to pay the postage but they wouldn't hear of it and asked for a photo of Denzil! Anyone heard of them?


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I found out about Gentle whilst browsing the Which dog food site.

They sent me a free sample for the dogs to try. The only problem I found were the size of the pieces, cylinder shaped, about an inch long and just over a 1/4 of an inch in diameter so I had to cut each piece into 4 because Alfie wouldn't even attempt to eat them otherwise and I was worried Tia would try and swallow them in one piece and end up choking. When I bought it, not long before Christmas they only did 5kg bags, don't know if that's changed, and it only has a shelf life of 6 months (the one I received only had 4 months) so if you have small dogs I think it could be a problem using it before the recommended date.
After 2 or 3 weeks Alfie decided he didn't like it any more so I changed him to Acana which (touch wood) he seems to still be enjoying, and continued feeding Tia the Gentle but I still I ended up throwing almost half the bag away when the date was up.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info I wouldn't mind cutting it up if they liked it. I normally feed them half and half twice at day and go through 7.5kg bag of Royal Canin every six months or just over. I used to throw a lot of Royal Canin away until I started using Applaws now the clean their bowl and want more, which they don't get by the way. I'll look at Arcana too but I think I feel better about having short dates that means they don't use all those preservatives.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just checked out Acana although it's got five stars it had a red ingredient, pea pulp, which Sammy can't have anything to do with peas and were off to the vets!
So I'm praying this Gentle stuff is ok!


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I contacted 'gentle' foods about the concerns stated and they said that if people would like smaller bags, email them, and they will send them the required size! They also said that the kibble breaks up easily for smaller dogs.
They are really good hope my boys like the food when it arrives?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking at the Gentle website, there is a picture of the manufacturing plant, Lookslike the same place where Markus Muhle is made, I wouldnt mind guessing its the same stuff. Markus Muhle is cheaper.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck with the Gentle and I hope they like it and it and it suits Sammy ok. Tia did fine on it but I'd rather have them both on the same food so she's now on Acana small breed too. Maybe one of the other Acana foods has pea protein but I never checked them all. Sorry, I forgot to mention that it was the small breed one that mine have.

I just double checked the Which Dog Food site as I don't remember it having any red ingredients when I was deciding which one to try and I still can't find that Acana small breed has any red ingredients. Pea pulp isn't listed in the ingredients as far as I could see but peas are so it wouldn't be any good for your little fella anyway. 

Fingers crossed for you that it helps him


----------



## Terry Delgado (Aug 19, 2013)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Looking at the Gentle website, there is a picture of the manufacturing plant, Lookslike the same place where Markus Muhle is made, I wouldnt mind guessing its the same stuff. Markus Muhle is cheaper.


Its exactly the same stuff, and the woman that owns Gentle is the UK Agent for Markus Muhle.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Never heard of it to be honest! When I checked the 'which' dry dog food online the other day 'pea pulp' was indicated in red that's the only thing that put me off as my little boys fur is falling out and I need to help him ASAP!
Does this mean that 'gentle' are no good then? That her offering to help with Denzi's coat is a con or something? Please clarify because whenever I think I'm getting somewhere I don't. I would much predate to get a food that is good for less money who wouldn't?


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just checked the 'pea pulp' isn't in read now but I can't use it as my Yorkue can't tolerate it. I did read somewhere that that is why it only gets 4.3 or 4.6 out of 5 due to bulking with the pea pulp.
I've just checked out the Muhler food the natural one is similar but has some different ingredient to the gentle I was looking at. The other Muhler ones are divided into age groups but the one they're sending me can be given from puppy to old age. Thanks though any info useful I will definitely ask her about it though.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

It was Cellulose plant fibre in Applaws that was marked as red. The 'gentle' is given five stars on the whichdogfood review.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Received the gentle sample today my goodness it looks like rabbit pellets and doesn't really smell appetising either. Denzil tried a piece but Sammy wouldn't try it at all didn't like it even as a treat! Back to the drawing board! Does Arcana smell nice?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Received the gentle sample today my goodness it looks like rabbit pellets and doesn't really smell appetising either. Denzil tried a piece but Sammy wouldn't try it at all didn't like it even as a treat! Back to the drawing board! Does Arcana smell nice?


Acana smells lovely - used it for ages and may go back to it as a standby, although I don't feed much kibble at all now.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I know mine would live off just chicken if I let them! Although Sammy lives the Applaws small tins of chicken, rice and broth!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> Received the gentle sample today my goodness it looks like rabbit pellets and doesn't really smell appetising either. Denzil tried a piece but Sammy wouldn't try it at all didn't like it even as a treat! Back to the drawing board! Does Arcana smell nice?


It doesn't smell as strongly as Applaws but does smell nice. It does contain peas though and I thought your little dog couldn't tolerate peas.

I had my two on Applaws but after 2 weeks Alfie started to just eat the cooked chicken and leave the kibble but would go back to it 3 or 4 hours later if at all, whereas Tia will eat anything I put in front of her. He's been like this with every food I've tried until I bought Acana.

He's now been on Acana for 3 months and is still eating every bit as soon as he's given it which to me is pretty amazing 'cos he's a fussy little beggar. :laugh:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Dex has a small amount of Acana with his wet and home cooked food. He seems to do really well on the Acana, with more energy, and he loves it. He's rejected many of the dry foods but eats the Acana with real enthusiasm. We've tried a few of their varieties and he's loved them all.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't realise it contained peas! What do I do now? Sammy has started with diahorrea so had to give the boiled chocked with their kibble. Will they be ok with boiled chicken breast and kibble?


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Yorkiemorkiemum said:


> I didn't realise it contained peas! What do I do now? Sammy has started with diahorrea so had to give the boiled chocked with their kibble. Will they be ok with boiled chicken breast and kibble?


I'm certainly no expert but I give mine a small amount of boiled chicken every night with their kibble and it hasn't done them any harm. Also some cooked veggies if I'm having any. They love veggies.
Alfie is just over 4 years old and Tia is 2 1/2 and neither of them have ever had upset tummies so I must be doing something right.

The vet always comments on what lovely condition they both are in every time we go. 

I don't know what you can do about the pea problem though


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks I have been tempted to just change the kibble and stick with the boiled chicken! I've just ordered some Lucculus wet food 'no peas' or rice to try them with alternate days but if there's any problem I'm sticking to boiled chicken. My vet seams to think it ok as well. I'm trying Acana 'small dog' kibble no peas or pea fibre so fingers crossed.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

I've just checked the Which dog food site again and it definitely lists peas in the ingredients. They are the 5th ingredient and come after fresh potato.

Then I thought maybe they've changed the ingredients so checked the bag I have and it's the 5th listed ingredient on there too.

I'm only letting you know because I'd hate for your little dog to be ill on it and for you to have wasted your money. I don't know how bad your dogs reaction is to peas or pea fibre.

Is it the Acana Adult Small Breed kibble that you are going to try? That's the one I've looked at which does contain peas.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

think i'll be looking for a different wet, i've fed ND for years, i won't feed forthglade as i found blue plastic in the meat, think i'll look into feeding raw.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for telling me about the peas in the Acana. Why do they seem to stuff everything with peas or pea fibre?


----------

